# CF Express Equivalency



## Greenmachine2517 (15 Feb 2012)

I am trying to go through with an OT and I was told that the process can not be started because my fitness testing is not up to date. 

I completed the Battle Fitness Test (BFT) in Nov 2010 and as I understand from word of mouth, the CF Express Test is valid for 1 year, whereas the BFT is good for 2 years. Since my BFT is still valid, I should not have to complete the CF Express... This is the only thing holding back the transfer process and my unit usually waits until Oct or Nov to do their fitness testing, meaning I will be waiting quite a while. 

Is there supporting documentation that proves this to be correct? And where could I go about finding it. My local admin has not been able to find much on it. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

You're a little off there.  The CF ExPres is good for one year if you pass, two if you get exempt.  The BFT is only good for one year.  Recently, info came out regarding the ExPres test vs. the BFT.  Some Commands are only accepting ExPres test results.  Call the PSP staff at the gym and book yourself on the next available ExPres test.  You may have to go through your Unit Training Section or not.  Check with them first.


----------



## meni0n (15 Feb 2012)

BFT is good for two years on the PER board.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

meni0n said:
			
		

> BFT is good for two years on the PER board.



Yes, because they mark the Exempt circle on the form.  However, as an _annual_ fitness test, it is only good for one year.


----------



## Pusser (15 Feb 2012)

Or, in other words, you get the merit board points for "Exempt," but you still have to do it annually.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

Exactly.   :nod:

Here's the DAOD:  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5023/2_e.asp

Note:  





> The results of a physical fitness evaluation are valid:
> 
> for a period of 365 days beginning on the date on which a pass rating is achieved; or
> 
> for a period of 730 days beginning on the date on which an incentive standard is achieved *under the CF EXPRES incentive program* (see the CF EXPRES Incentive Program Exemption block).



Emphasis mine.


----------



## Haggis (15 Feb 2012)

Greenmachine2517 said:
			
		

> I am trying to go through with an OT and I was told that the process can not be started because my fitness testing is not up to date.
> 
> I completed the Battle Fitness Test (BFT) in Nov 2010 and as I understand from word of mouth, the CF Express Test is valid for 1 year, whereas the BFT is good for 2 years. Since my BFT is still valid, I should not have to complete the CF Express... This is the only thing holding back the transfer process and my unit usually waits until Oct or Nov to do their fitness testing, meaning I will be waiting quite a while.
> 
> ...



For the purposes of DAOD 5023-2, you are expired.  The CF EXPRES test is the only fitness test valid for *CF purposes*.   Go do an EXPRES test.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Feb 2012)

Greenmachine2517 said:
			
		

> Since my BFT is still valid,



No, you expired Nov 2011.


----------



## Greenmachine2517 (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies! ;D 

I called the local PSP staff and they did verify everything, so it looks as though I'll be going to hop in on the next express test asap.

Cheers!


----------



## jeffb (17 Feb 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Exactly.   :nod:
> 
> Here's the DAOD:  http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5023/2_e.asp
> 
> ...



That is correct for the EXPRESS test but if someone passes the BFT (can't remember the actual acronym right now..) they are GTG for promotion reasons up to 2 years from the date and receive an exempt rating on the PER. However, most people that do a BFT are required to pass one as part of their annual IBTS cycle meaning that in order to complete IBTS, you will have to do one each year. 

Interesting that for OT purposes the CF EXPRES test is required. I did not know that so thank you.


----------



## Mom150 (17 Sep 2013)

Do you need to pass an expres test for every course you do even if you have a valid test that was done in the past year?


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2013)

Mom150 said:
			
		

> Do you need to pass an expres test for every course you do even if you have a valid test that was done in the past year?



If the course requires a fitness test, you will do it; doesn't matter if you've done the same PT test within a year or not.  A failure will have repercussions as well, if there is time a retest may be conducted later in the course. Not all courses will require a fitness test though, or they may have more then one test, etc.


----------

